# 1st time on the Weber



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Went up on the Weber for the first time on Friday. I was up near Coalville. I ended up catching 5, 4 rainbows and 1 white fish. I had a great time and i was impressed with the size of the rainbows as they were about 14-15 inches


----------

